# Gaming monitor 24 zoll



## wotan (18. Dezember 2017)

Moin Jungs ich suche einen neuen monitor was ihr wissen solltet  ich würde ihn hauptsächlich für meine ps4 und meinen pc nutzen das heißt cs,fifa,usw sollten gut laufen ich würde gerne mal einen 144hz monitor ausprobieren zu meinem pc : gtx 780,16gb ram, i5 2500k, preis max 300 euro


----------



## Mar0815 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hast du spezielle Ansprüche, z.b. bei der Auflösung?


----------



## wotan (19. Dezember 2017)

Nein das ist mIr eigentlich ziemlich egal  was haltet ihr von dem BenQ ZOWIE XL2411


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Dezember 2017)

Nimm lieber den Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUXEN) - für den gleichen Preis des Zowies haste hier ein VA-Panel mit besserer Bildqualität.


----------



## wotan (20. Dezember 2017)

Habt ihr sonst noch andere Alternativen ?


----------



## wotan (20. Dezember 2017)

Es ist halt ein Curved  Ich weiß nicht ob ich damit so zufrieden wäre


----------



## wotan (20. Dezember 2017)

Keine idee mehr?


----------



## PepeJoo (20. Dezember 2017)

Hi

Also Curved kann ich Dir nur empfehlen habe selbst auch einen... Schau bei ASUS mal nach der ASUS VG248QE ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Dezember 2017)

Schmeiß doch mal selbst den Filter im Preisvergleich an. Für unter 300 Euro kriegste halt aktuell nur eine sinnvolle Option:
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...x1080~11959_8bit+(16.7+Mio.+Farben)~11963_144

Klar gibts günstigere, die sind aber halt auch merklich schlechter. Und klar gibts ähnlich gute, die aber deutlich teurer sind.


----------



## wotan (20. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn ich mich zwischen den Beiden Entscheiden müsste würde ich nix falsch machen?


----------



## FrikadelleXXL (21. Dezember 2017)

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll, den C24FG73 zu nehmen, der das Nachfolgermodell darstellt? Ich hätte etwas Angst, bei dem FG70 ein Exemplar mit lilanen pixelartefakten zu erwischen...


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Dezember 2017)

Bie jedem Monitor kann dir passieren, dass du ein schlechtes/defektes Modell bekommst. Dann ziehst du halt am besten das Rückgaberecht. 

Der empfohlene Asus hat halt einen niedrigeren Kontrast und nur 6 Bit Farbtiefe zum aktuell gleichem Preis des Samsungs. Was hast du denn Angst falsch zu machen?


----------



## wotan (21. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es  große Unterschiede zwischen den beiden ? C24FG73 und fg40


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist beim FG73 ne Motion blur reduction direkt im Overdrive integriert.
Heisst, der Monitor ist dann nicht mehr flimmerfrei.


----------



## wotan (21. Dezember 2017)

Also würde sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnen?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Dezember 2017)

Das musst du wissen, für mich ist sowas nichts.


----------



## heckenjoni (21. Dezember 2017)

bist du DER wotan ? (mech keyboards usw) schau mal in der 144hz lg rein der ist klasses falls dir fhd reicht  !


----------



## wotan (21. Dezember 2017)

Ob ich der wotan bin weiß ich nicht ich werde mir glaube ich mal den LC24FG70FQUXEN bestellen werde berichten ob ich ihn behalten hab


----------



## PepeJoo (22. Dezember 2017)

Hi

Ja dann Berichte mal über deine Erfahrungen wenn du Ihn hast...


----------



## wotan (27. Dezember 2017)

Mal gut ich hab noch gewartet es gibt ihn jetzt für 200 Euro bei Amazon


----------



## zornix (28. Dezember 2017)

wotan , ich  kann dir nur 1 empfehlen   24" (60,96cm) Asus VG Serie VG248QE schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI 1.4 / 1xDVI | Mindfactory.de


----------



## cap82 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab den Zowie XL2411. Mit dem ICC Profil brauchbar. Schwarzwert könnte allerdings besser sein. 144Hz sind sehr angenehm.


----------



## wotan (5. Januar 2018)

Hab den monitor heute bekommen er wird gleich zurück gehen  erstmal hat das Strom Kabel einen wackler und jetzt gerade mitten im spiel überall blaue Streifen wie schlecht ist das bitte ?


----------



## wotan (5. Januar 2018)

Ich denke mal das ich den Zowie XL2411  jetzt mal probiere


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Der Zowie hat keinen DP Anschluss, würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Welchen denn


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Produktvergleich BenQ Zowie XL2411P, LG Electronics 24GM79G-B, iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B3 Red Eagle, MSI Optix G24C, ViewSonic XG2402, Samsung C24FG73 | Geizhals Deutschland
Bevorzugt den LG oder wenn dich die blur reduction nicht stört, den Samsung.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Du den samsung hatte ich erst hier den kann man in die tonne treten


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2018)

wotan schrieb:


> Du den samsung hatte ich erst hier den kann man in die tonne treten



Machs nicht so spannend. Warum kann man den in die Tonne treten?


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Siehe bild oben


----------



## hwk (6. Januar 2018)

Das war aber der C24FG70 oder schon der neuere C24FG73?


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2018)

Das war doch hoffentlich nur ein bug und kein feature.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Der 70 es sollen aber beide dieses Problem haben


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Es kann aber doch nicht sein das sowas schon am ersten tag passiert


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Hat der MSI Optix G24C das selbe panel wie mein samsung?


----------



## fipS09 (6. Januar 2018)

Du kannst deine Beiträge editieren  weiß nicht ob das Panel identisch ist, hab aber mal gelesen das das Problem beim Samsung Softwareseitig ist und kein Problem des Panels.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Würdet ihr den samsung noch weiter testen oder gleich zurück schicken die blauen Streifen sind jetzt weg


----------



## fipS09 (6. Januar 2018)

wotan schrieb:


> Würdet ihr den samsung noch weiter testen oder gleich zurück schicken die blauen Streifen sind jetzt weg


Sind sie von selbst verschwunden oder hast du was verändert? Wenn sie von selbst verschwunden sind würde ich das Ding zurückschicken. Keiner weiß wann/ob das Problem nochmal Auftritt.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Ich hab den stecker gezogen dadurch gingen sie weg ich glaube ich muss wohl ein wenig mehr geld in die hand nehmen was würdet ihr mir  denn bis 400 euro empfehlen? Was haltet ihr vom Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr,


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Ich keine die Probleme nur vom FG70, beim FG73 habe ich noch nichts darüber gelesen.


----------



## cap82 (6. Januar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Zowie hat keinen DP Anschluss, würde ich nicht kaufen.



Erläutere doch mal, warum der Display Port Anschluss für den TE so elementar wichtig ist..


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Du weisst schon, dass der DVI Anschluss bei neuen Karten nur noch bei Customkarten verbaut wird?
Den DVI Anschluss wird es bald nicht mehr geben, und wenn dann die neue Karte keinen DVI Anschluss mehr hat, ist das Geschrei gross.
Jetzt noch einen 144Hz Monitor ohne DP zu empfehlen, macht keinen Sinn.
Gerade auch im Hinblick wenn der Monitor zB keine 144Hz über HDMI kann oder der HDMI Anschluss schon belegt ist.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Könnt ihr mir denn einen bis 400euro einen empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Siehe oben.


----------



## wotan (6. Januar 2018)

Kein samsung mehr


----------



## JoM79 (6. Januar 2018)

Also LG.
Aber interessant, dass du das schon nach einer Pleite sagst.


----------



## wotan (7. Januar 2018)

Oder soll ich auf  neuen von msi warten?


----------



## wotan (8. Januar 2018)

Was meint ihr?


----------



## wotan (14. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem AOC AGON AG251FZ


----------

